# Hard gas pedal



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

My 95 sentra's gas pedal is so damn hard that sometimes I prefer going slow than to use my feet..Is there a way I can make it soft like any newer cars ?? Or is that how it should be for any 8-9 yrs old Sentra .. and nothing can be done ?

Thanks!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It's a relatively simple system between your foot and the throttle body. The pedal is attached to a rod which pivots so that when you step on the pedal it pulls the accelerator cable. At the other end the accelerator cable opens the valve in the throttle body.

Slip the cable off the top of the pedal rod and see if the pedal moves freely. Lubricate the pedal pivot.

Then pull on the cable to see if it moves freely. If it doesn't, disconnect it from the throttle body and try again. Either the throttle body valve or the cable has a problem. If it is the cable, either buy a new one or remove it and try to lubricate it. If it is the throttle body, lubricate the pivot points.

Lew


----------



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Ishadoff !! I'm gonna check the things right away..


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

this will sound stupid, but make sure the floor mat isn't stuck under the gas pedal.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Check cable for kinks also. It's also possible it got against something and melted the casing too. Just a thought.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Junbug said:


> this will sound stupid, but make sure the floor mat isn't stuck under the gas pedal.


That happen's alot in my truck...

I think my pedal in my sentra is too soft lol. tap it and your revving to 3g


----------



## wez (Aug 30, 2004)

Junbug said:


> this will sound stupid, but make sure the floor mat isn't stuck under the gas pedal.


dude my floor mat always gets under mine  but dude if you need a new cable i used one of my bmx brake cables on my truck once worked good :thumbup:


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

man my pedal is also feels hard..makin my car feel slow to pick-up...so ima do da same thing to my cables and stuff..lube dem'


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a problem with mine sticking too. What was happening with mine was the butterfly was slamming shut from the cable being too loose. I tightened the slack out of my cable and it stopping sticking. Also got better throttle response too! --- Just something else to look at, not saying that's it.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

yo nismo97 how do u get yo pedal to be soft...i want my engine to rev to 3k when i barely touch it.....lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm just being a whore right now, but Lew is right, it's based on 3 things, petal, cable, and throttle body. Either your petal is not pivoting well, your throttle cable is sticking or kinked, or your throttle body is sticking. Solution: lube the petal pivot point OR replace the throttle cable OR clean out the throttle body.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm with the whore! :thumbup:


----------

